# Uukha Ex1 Evo2 limb opinions



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Chad,
I've tried several limbs from the low end to the top end and a lot between. I found that I prefer a limb that's very smooth drawing and appears to "soften" on the back end. Since I've been primarily a bowhunter, I also want a limb that's very quiet.

All the Uukha limbs I've shot exhibit all those. They may not be as quick as my favorite TradTech BlackMax Carbon Extreme's, but they're close enough.

Since I got on the Uukha train, I've sold three sets of the Extreme's and now own four sets of Uukha's: Two sets of Ex1 Evo2's (one long and one short), one set of Hx10 Evo2's (short) and a set of Vx1000 Xcurves (medium).

I can't tell/shoot the difference between the XO Evo2's (longs) which I had and sold, the Ex1's or the Hx10's. They are all very smooth, extremely quiet and quick enough. The Xcurves my be a bit quicker, but they're a little louder too. I believe (right now) that the XO's are the bargain of the lot. 

One last thing... all these limbs are so smooth that I can't feel the difference from shorts, mediums or longs--it's crazy.

Here's a link to Uukha's calculator. It's on the money with every riser I have. Just plug in the numbers and it'll tell you what weight limbs you need: 

http://www.uukha.com/en/calculateur-en.php

Alternative has the best price for limbs, but it'll take a month get them. There seems to always be some in the classifieds lately too.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

Awesome, thank you so much. The calculator is cool but o was skeptical of its accuracy until now. Thanks again


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

I bought that set from Jim and will get to shoot them tomorrow.

Bowmania


----------



## Bobalouie (Jul 20, 2016)

I have the EX1 Evo2 on a Black Wolf 17" riser and thy are so smooth and flexible. They are 34# that give me 38# on the 17" riser and 27" draw. They have pretty big hooks but not so much as to load the weight at the beginning of the draw. I don't like limbs that are not consistent through the draw cycle. 

They are also very quiet and I don't use limb savers because they don't need them, they are very quiet. I increased my point on distance to 40 yards, something I had trouble doing with 43# limbs. So they must be fairly speedy. They have small nocks on the end of the limbs and are fine but different. I'm going to upgrade to the 36# to 40 or over for hunting. I love these limbs. Hope this has been helpful


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bobalouie, thanks for your response. What limb bolt setting are you at to get the weight you are at?


----------



## Bobalouie (Jul 20, 2016)

I haven't checked them in a while but I believe they are all the way in. Once I get them set I don't like to be messing with them. I have some Kaya KStorm limbs, Rated at 34# and I like them but they don't give me the distance that I get from my Uukha's. I'm not trying to sell anything, here. They are just my personal feelings about the limbs.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I really like my UUKHA EX1 EVO2 long 34# limbs. I shoot them on a Sky Conquest riser at a 31.5" draw as an Olympic Recurve. Although my riser length wasn't listed on their calculator, extrapolating the numbers between the 23" and 25" risers proved to be spot on. I shot them at 42.3# and with a 413 grain Carbon 1 .410 arrow with a 140 grain Top Hat point and got 189fps. That's about 10 gpp.


----------



## dnelsen (Dec 11, 2016)

Slight thread hijack to see if I understand "stacking":

So I tried the Uukha calculator, and found the results to be very different from my SF Axiom Limbs... 

My 24# Axiom limbs with 70" rig and 30.5" result in a measured draw weight of 32.3# (yes, actually measured at the pro shop)

The same inputs on the Uukha calculate to a draw weight of only 27.3#

_Am I correct in concluding that this discrepancy is due to the SF limbs stacking much more than the Uukhas stack?_

It's really important that I understand this for when I try to step up to a heavier draw weight. For instance, if I were to order heavier Uukka limbs, say 28# instead of my current 24# SF's, my draw weight might be the same or even less.

Thanks


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

The short answer to your question is--*maybe*. Your 30.5" long draw length, coupled with stacking could, be the reason for the discrepancy. You didn't mention where you have the preload set on your limbs. More preload, or a steep limb pad angle could also cause more weight gain.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Jim's right. Look again at bow limbs recommended BH or preload. 
Dan


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I believe SF sets the marked limb weight at the limbs minimum setting (limb bolts backed off all the way). Uukha I believe measures at the limbs mid setting (limb bolts 1/2 way in). 

As far as stacking, I can tell a difference in the felt draw weight at my long draw as compared to a set of Win-Win Winact Focus I was shooting at the same weight. The Uukhas had no appreciable change (although the draw weight was increasing as I drew the bow.) the Focus limbs started out spongy and light, but felt much heavier near the completion of my draw. I guess some describe that as how smooth the limbs are/aren't...


----------



## dnelsen (Dec 11, 2016)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> The short answer to your question is--*maybe*. Your 30.5" long draw length, coupled with stacking could, be the reason for the discrepancy. You didn't mention where you have the preload set on your limbs. More preload, or a steep limb pad angle could also cause more weight gain.


I'm really not sure. They adjusted the limb bolts at the pro shop for me when adjusting the tiller. I don't fully understand tiller adjustment so I dunno.


----------



## tnjacob (Jun 2, 2013)

Getting a 17" Satori riser with medium limbs for a hunting bow. Due to this thread and some other research I think I decided on the UUKHA EX1 EVO2 limbs. My draw is ~28.25". I want to end up at 45# thus I would need to get 36# limbs to achieve my desired results? Pretty sure I am figuring this right but just wanted confirmation. 

My real question is what string and length should I get for this set up? 

I read this on Uukha's website "use a string made of BCY 8125 or better astroflight (I don't mean other brands don't work but those 2 ones work well)" in the Technology>Tuning section. 

Just want to make sure I am getting the right string material, number of strands and length. I would think the brace height would have to do more with the limb than the riser?

-------------------------------

Hoyts manual says brace height should be between 7.5" -8.5"

Uukha's website says (For my 60" bow 182mm -202mm or 7.17" - 7.95"):
Brace height:
We recommand to respect the value in a +-10mm range.
Lower the brace height if you focus on speed, increase it for stability and comfort.
Curve and Xcurve models are already very fast, moreover you will be able to use brace height in the bottom of the range to get even more speed.
Brace height	2015 range (and Vx1000 2014)	
70"	225 mm	
68"	218 mm	
66"	211 mm	
60"	192 mm	

String:
The chart indicates the number of strands we advice depending on the weight measured at your draw length and the string material.
Length to obtain adviced brace height*:
limbs	2015 range (and Vx1000 2014)	previous generation
measure	according to AMO**	
70"	1709 mm	
68"	1654 mm	
66"	1606 mm	

---------------

So I figured for a 7.5" brace height with a 16 strand Astroflight string it needs to be 57.25" long AMO. Am I on the right track? If so any recommendations for someone who will make a 57.25" 16 strand Astroflight string? :teeth:


----------



## Bobalouie (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm using an 8190 F, 20 strands, 56". Made by mountain muffler and without the mufflers. Just the silencers. Steve is easy to work with and makes a great string.


----------



## bigfoot522 (Jan 27, 2013)

Brace height will vary by limb design. Hoyts recommended BH is for Thier limb. Probably good for many conventional limbs.


----------



## jerrym (Mar 18, 2007)

tag. good info


----------



## DJ Hardy (Jan 18, 2016)

Jim said it all for the most part.The only thing I see different is that the riser limb pad angle dictates the weight gain a good bit.

I had a set of 36# meds that came in at 45# mid setting on a 17" Sky riser.
I have a set of short 28# 100s that come in at 34# on a 23" nilo one turn out from max and 33# on a 20st 25" riser maxed out. And yes I have checked and verified that my scales are correct up to 50# at least.

The shorts on the 23" riser drw smooth as butter to over 29" with no signs of stacking. Cant really go wrong with any model in my book.


----------



## AquaDesignHK (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm in love with my Ex1's. My scoring improved a lot. I like how it look and how it feel.


----------



## mikeallanclark (Feb 20, 2019)

AquaDesign may I ask, how are you getting on with the EX1s now, nearly 2 years later


----------



## johndeere87 (Sep 10, 2009)

I can’t speak for AD but I have had my set for about 6 months now. I like them. A lot. Very quite. My only gripe is that the limb tips are small makes it pain to in string and string. Upside I love shooting my bow with these limbs so much I rarely unsting it .


----------



## kgsmith1960 (Dec 27, 2018)

I have a bunch of bows, all 64" or over, that I thought were relatively smooth for my 30" draw. Then I got a pair of Ex1 Evo 2 limbs and realized what smooth actually is.


----------



## penumbra (Aug 23, 2016)

Bobalouie said:


> I have the EX1 Evo2 on a Black Wolf 17" riser and thy are so smooth and flexible. They are 34# that give me 38# on the 17" riser and 27" draw. They have pretty big hooks but not so much as to load the weight at the beginning of the draw. I don't like limbs that are not consistent through the draw cycle.
> 
> They are also very quiet and I don't use limb savers because they don't need them, they are very quiet. I increased my point on distance to 40 yards, something I had trouble doing with 43# limbs. So they must be fairly speedy. They have small nocks on the end of the limbs and are fine but different. I'm going to upgrade to the 36# to 40 or over for hunting. I love these limbs. Hope this has been helpful


I have them on a 17 inch Black wolf also. They are my favorite pair of ILF limbs that I own.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

My Ex1 evo2's are 38# longs. On my Morrison 17" riser. I get 53#@30" DL maxed out [1/2 turn out] 7 1/8" bh

Super sweet shooters....excellent limbs. It seems to me that are just a tad noisier than my comparable SF and WW limbs...but its close. 

The tiny limb tips take a little getting used to.....


----------



## mikeallanclark (Feb 20, 2019)

i read somewhere that with the Ukkha's you need a whippier arrow. Are you guys finding this. 

it seems to me that if you have faster limbs, then if anything you would need slightly stiffer arrows.

I currently have some 29.5 620 ACEs which i was shooting out of 40lb Inno power limbs, but after a shoulder injury I haev been using a friends set of inno ex power 36lb limbs. i was thinking of getting some 36lb Ukkha EX1 limbs. 

Do you think it is likley that my arrows would be ok? dont really fancy having to buy new arrows aswell


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

mikeallanclark said:


> Do you think it is likley that my arrows would be ok? dont really fancy having to buy new arrows aswell


I have a set of older Innos about 2006 or 7....and the Uukhas and at the same poundage they tune with the same arrow.


----------



## 150Archer99 (Aug 15, 2017)

I have two sets, a 30# and a 36#, both mediums on a 21 inch Morrison HDX. I use the 30# for practicing form. Both are smooth to shoot. Haven't chromo'd them but they seem average for speed. The finish on the limb seems to mark easily.


----------

